# Basic Kindle.



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my Kindle and was so excited to read it.  It looks great in the sunlight outside, but I can hardly read it in the house without a light.  Any suggestions 
or reasons where there is on brightness?

Amy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The basic kindle ($69 model) doesn't come with a light. But you can get a lighted cover that works pretty well:



The kindle was originally designed to be as much like reading a book as possible -- and, of course, you normally will need light. 

The PaperWhite model, introduced last fall, does have an integrated front light system so it's good in the bright sunlight but also can be used in lower light situations.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

My Kindle Touch has a lighted cover like the one pictured, and I love it.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Or, you can turn on a light. I learned to do that in 1945 and it served me well until I got my Paperwhite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickt said:


> Or, you can turn on a light. I learned to do that in 1945 and it served me well until I got my Paperwhite.


Less snark, please, Patrick. Someone people actually prefer more light for reading. For my husband, it's not as simple as "turn on a light." Most overhead lights or even table lamps don't give enough light for him to read comfortably. He actually uses both a table lamp and another floor lamp next to his chair when he is reading.

Or, people want to read in bed when their partner is reading. Or in the car/bus/train in the evenings after dark.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Or you can go buy a cheap clip on book light.  They work wonders.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> people want to read in bed when their partner is reading. Or in the car/bus/train in the evenings after dark.
> 
> Betsy


As far as I totally agree with you. I love reading books on the new places when I go out for traveling. But basically, I read the books on my bed before going to sleep.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Or you can go buy a cheap clip on book light. They work wonders.


Eh, they are are cumbersome and inconvenient compared to the built in light of the official covers. When not using the built in light, it pops back into the cover as though it's not even there and it uses the Kindle's battery to power it so there's no dealing with replacing the batteries.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Less snark, please, Patrick. Someone people actually prefer more light for reading. For my husband, it's not as simple as "turn on a light." Most overhead lights or even table lamps don't give enough light for him to read comfortably. He actually uses both a table lamp and another floor lamp next to his chair when he is reading.
> 
> Or, people want to read in bed when their partner is reading. Or in the car/bus/train in the evenings after dark.
> 
> Betsy


I am so glad your husband learned to turn on a light. That's what I did, too. The first light was a Ray-O-Vac flashlight which I could use hidden under my blanket. My last, with my Kindle Basic, was a Petzl headlamp. Now, I enjoy the Paperwhite. Unlike some, I've never thought I should be able to read a book in the dark...without a light.

I'll bet you were the one left in charge in the 3rd grade when the teacher left the room. "Teacher, Patrick was talking again." I also got marked down on report cards for "Doesn't play well with others." One day my father got a rare smile from me when he looked at that statement on the report card and said, "And you don't even care, do you?" My father would also scream, "Put down that book and go play ball with the other kids."

Oh, and curse the compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickt said:


> I am so glad your husband learned to turn on a light.


Well, that's not actually what I said.



patrickt said:


> I'll bet you were the one left in charge in the 3rd grade when the teacher left the room.


  No, actually, I was too busy reading my book under the desk to notice what other people were doing. 

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

In my primary school (aged about 8 or 9 or so I guess) we used to learn reading (I believe they don't teach that these days ).

We used to each have a copy of the same book, and each person in the class had to read a page out loud while everybody else followed along.

I used to get in trouble when it came to my turn, because I was usually half way through the book when the class was on page 10...

I once got sent out of class for it. The thing was, the teacher told me to take my book... and read it by myself in the corridor... _as a punishment!_

Best reading lesson I ever had!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> I once got sent out of class for it. The thing was, the teacher told me to take my book... and read it by myself in the corridor... _as a punishment!_


 

I don't think I EVER did the assigned reading. But we did have these self-guided reading projects when I was in elementary school. I loved that because we were encouraged to do them during class reading time; I whipped through those. It was so fun! One of my few fond memories of school.

Betsy


----------



## Vanessa Ryan (May 16, 2013)

The Kandle by Ozeri Flex Reading Light is nice. I bought one for my mom for mother's day, and she likes it.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Less snark, please, Patrick. Someone people actually prefer more light for reading. For my husband, it's not as simple as "turn on a light." Most overhead lights or even table lamps don't give enough light for him to read comfortably. He actually uses both a table lamp and another floor lamp next to his chair when he is reading.
> 
> Or, people want to read in bed when their partner is reading. Or in the car/bus/train in the evenings after dark.
> 
> Betsy


"He actually uses both a table lamp and another floor lamp next to his chair when he is reading."
My god, Betsy, the man is a genius. He turns on the lights he needs. That's amazing. I don't know why anyone does that when they can just sit in the dark and whine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrick your snark is going well beyond loveable curmudgeon. . . . . no one is 'sitting in the dark and whining' . . . . the OP was asking about a connected lighting solution which is a perfectly valid question.  And there are a lot of good solutions for someone who wants that.  If you don't that's fine, but no need to be sarcastic and rude to those who are asking the question.  Or those trying to give a good answer.

Any further posts in that tone will be deleted.  And, no, I wasn't a hall monitor either.  But my parents and teachers did teach me to be courteous.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

patrickt said:


> "He actually uses both a table lamp and another floor lamp next to his chair when he is reading."
> My god, Betsy, the man is a genius. He turns on the lights he needs. That's amazing. I don't know why anyone does that when they can just sit in the dark and whine.


No one is sitting in the dark and whining. Lamps and overhead lights can be inconvenient - their positioning may not be ideal and often they do not illuminate the book/ereader as well as a clip on or built in light while at the same time, they light up the whole room. There are plenty of times and places when one may want to read with out turning on a lamp or overhead light. That is, after all, why clip on book lights have been available for decades - if their was no use for them, they would have quickly disappeared from the market and no longer exist today. I don't know why you have such a problem with that or why you've chosen such a petty and insignificant topic to get all sarcastic and belligerent about.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

I replaced my Kindle 1 with a PaperWhite, and I'm happy with the change. Doctor's waiting rooms, my patio, the bar at Hooters--these and many other places have insufficient ambient light for the basic Kindle.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

history_lover said:


> No one is sitting in the dark and whining. Lamps and overhead lights can be inconvenient - their positioning may not be ideal and often they do not illuminate the book/ereader as well as a clip on or built in light while at the same time, they light up the whole room. There are plenty of times and places when one may want to read with out turning on a lamp or overhead light. That is, after all, why clip on book lights have been available for decades - if their was no use for them, they would have quickly disappeared from the market and no longer exist today. I don't know why you have such a problem with that or why you've chosen such a petty and insignificant topic to get all sarcastic and belligerent about.


I have a clip on book light that plugs in though it does need a new light bulb. It was my mom's and she got it in about 1957. So yes many decades.
Oh and I prefer darker rooms myself cheaper electric bill and at least with a book light I do not have to worry about husband turning off the lights while I am reading.


----------

